

FDA releases 20+ years of medical device data - drewvolpe
https://open.fda.gov/device/event/

======
minimaxir
Under the Devices headings, most of the sample queries have "null/no value" as
the most frequent type of device in adverse events reports, which isn't a
positive sign for the data integrity.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833439)

~~~
drewvolpe
The title got changed. OpenFDA just added data on devices going back to 1991.

~~~
dang
We'll put the title back in that case. But this is still arguably a repost. It
would be better if the linked page were dedicated to the new data, or at least
made clear what it is.

~~~
drewvolpe
Sorry about that. I thought it was better to link right to the data explorer
for the new data, rather than the press release about.

~~~
dang
No worries—these borderline cases are often tricky. Maybe you should just post
the press release? I think that's how the original submission did it.

